# Victory My Rudy he needs lots of rest and healing but He won' TKO in the 12th



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

These are not my words and I am writing them grateful and humble trust me .

Vet'

big Nordic You saved your dog we just helped

without your life and years of treating pointers in the field raw , wild, remote and being your own Vet daily he would have passed.

You were perfect with the care and treatments Cephalexin 500 mgs 3x a day

The warm towel sea salt and tree tree oils treatments 

and Rimadyl 100 mgs 1/2 daily

He still has some bleeding and mild infection

but take Champ home please.

Thank all of you who gave us some fight and prayers!

He even was willing to take a few pictures for us and know in a deep happy sleep in my big log bed with Willow

VICTORY for Less

God bless all of you

My Son is home day 1.4

2 weeks max were ready to Rumble ;D


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Great news Rudy!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Thats the best news Ive heard all day!

GO RUDY GO!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

So thankful and thrilled for you, Rudy, and willow. So happy!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

So relieved to hear Rudy! I'm so happy we still have your handsome boy around. He's a cracker mate.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Been following your story, great care and a great ending! Your love to live is truely inspiring!! I am sure glad Rudy will get to spread more licks on those that need them


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Woo hoo! So glad to hear it!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Wonderful news Rudy..........


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

great news big fella ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wonderful news Mr Rudy - sometimes our prayers do get answered - truly wonderful.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Rudy this is wonderful news my friend... ;D...Darcy is also sending her big ginger wishes to you all.....


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Fantastic news!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing news! So glad he is ok. ;D


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Big 'sigh' of relief!!! What a fighter!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Whoop Whoop needed the good news!! Sending speedy recovery to Rudy!!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

When I read your post yesterday about Rudy I couldn't put into words what I wanted to say, I am so so pleased he is ok and wishing a speedy recovery


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

It's been said 100 times already, but GREAT news man!!
The fantastic thing I find about this forum is the communal concern for each other and, more specifically, the dogs.
Everyone on here genuinely cares and it always brings a smile to my face to read a story like this.

So good man!

Chris


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

So happy to hear the good news. Hope the recovery process speeds up and he's back to good before you know it.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Great news Rudy.

I am hoping that he has a speedy recovery 8)


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

This brings a huge smile to my face. Very happy for you Rudy!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Great news - wishing Rudy a speedy and full recovery!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank all of you Massive blessings to each of you

I still trust in prayer and positive thinking I must 

Rudy is doing great he is dented a tad but not defeated and improving by the hour

Datacan He ate one of my Inside fast balls Coho slamming salmon Omega 3 sweet almost 5 bites

and WE will be helping more Kids, Vets and less soon 

Yes baby Willow is driving him nuts some :

He will slide and roll with the punches

He is a Warrior

I will be his cut man and ice man, corner work and trainer and manager soon ;D

what a inside left hook he has

and that Nordic Over hand right

grab the cash turn out the lights" 

ROAR SOME FUN"


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry I'm a little late with this response (hectic couple of days and have been mostly offline), but I just want to tell you that this news gives me a happy, happy heart!! Terrific, great, wonderful news, Rudy!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

8) everything will be OK soon, then. 
Great news. 
Thank you for all the good you do, makes such a difference in this world.


----------

